# Starting a Official Business Facebook?



## Duran (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi there,

I was wondering when you started your official facebook page for your business.. when I signed up I used my personal name, I wasn't thinking.. so since I did I tried to change the name on it, but it won't let me?

When I tried to put my business name it wont let me.. I'm thinking because in my business name the word "pimp" is one of the words?? I think think Im starting something sexual?? Lol..

I even put my name all together into 1 word and it still didn't work??

How do I get around that?

OR

To start a business facebok page is it the normal one on the front page?

or this one:
Create a Page | Facebook

- Basically how did you start your business facebook account?


----------



## Print and Pray (Aug 6, 2008)

I think you might want to create a fan page not an actual facebook account..

You can manage your fan page from your own personal account..


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

For businesses, you use a "fan page", not another Facebook account that accepts "friend requests".

You can read more about the differences here:
Facebook Pages, Groups and Profiles Explained


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

i agree about the fan page. you should be signed in to your personal account and then click on the link that says add a fan page.


----------



## synguy3 (Apr 16, 2009)

You become the admin person for the fan page.
Here is out fan page.... Login | Facebook


----------



## Neil Benson (Jun 2, 2010)

Do you need to have both a personal account and then open a Fan Page topromote your business?


----------



## synguy3 (Apr 16, 2009)

yes. I do.


----------



## Neil Benson (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry, So i have to set up a personal account first then set up a fan page for my company??


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Neil Benson said:


> Sorry, So i have to set up a personal account first then set up a fan page for my company??


YEs, that is correct. First you signup for a personal account for just you (you don't have to do anything with it if you don't want)

Then you setup a fan page for your business and you are then the administrator of the fan page. 

Other people on Facebook then become fans of your page/business (when they click the LIKE button). When you post updates, news stories, new products, photos, interesting items on your fan page, it gets sent as a headline update to the people that are following your fan page.


----------



## Duran (Jul 23, 2007)

Curious, I have a facebook page already.. Doing this fan page for your business, is there any connection to my personal page, is there a link or my name anywhere? Like does my fan page always linked to my personal FB?

whats up with FB by the way, why not just let people open a new account with the company name and call it a day? Weird.


----------



## susanralf (Mar 1, 2010)

build a fan page update it regular with interesting stuff and people will LIKE IT


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Duran said:


> Curious, I have a facebook page already.. Doing this fan page for your business, is there any connection to my personal page, is there a link or my name anywhere? Like does my fan page always linked to my personal FB?
> 
> whats up with FB by the way, why not just let people open a new account with the company name and call it a day? Weird.


If you don't become a Fan of your own page then there's no way a person could tell that the page was associated with you.

Even if you are a fan of your own page, it doesn't mark you as the "administrator" or anything...but if you were the only fan, then people could guess that you were the company's owner


----------



## Duran (Jul 23, 2007)

How do you set your username without a cel phone that takes text messages?  My phone doesn't recieve them.. is there away around that?


----------



## Cassidycb (Aug 7, 2009)

Honestly, Facebook needs to come up with a smoother way to do profile/fan pages for business. Our fan page works great, but what if I ever want to sell the company or transfer the page to someone else and not deal with it anymore.

I am sure it is only a matter of time till they roll out a new profile type for business, but until then it is a tad messy.

My little rant.

//sid


----------



## Duran (Jul 23, 2007)

I agree... 

FB sucks! 
-Everyone knows your personal business, everything you write is everywhere.

- Every loser you have known since your 8 years old writes/bugs you (well they do me, lol) 

- As for business I started a myspace to and no lie it took 10 seconds to change my username.

I think I am going to have to turn my text on, just to get this code.. funny thing is googling it some say they dont even get it anyways.

But FB is king, you have to deal


----------



## Nancy G (Mar 14, 2010)

I would like to know about the cell phone and text question. Yes I am the last person without a FB and I dont do texting either! Just about to start the whole line and FB was a part of it all..thanks N


----------



## Cassidycb (Aug 7, 2009)

Duran, 

Your totally right about FB being king, and while I may hate working with them I can not deny that I have gotten a lot of leads from them. As far as myspace goes, have you had any luck with it helping to promote your work?


----------



## Duran (Jul 23, 2007)

well actually I just started.. I got a myspace even though I know its so 2001-ish..lolI just figured why not try to hit every base, its free.. plus people that hate FB always go there. so we will see


----------



## Duran (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok Finally!

I got my Texting on my Phone turned back on..

so I am going to set my "username" for my FB.

Before I do......

I had questions:

1) Do I set my username for my full FB site as my company name??? 

Will that trigger my fanpage which is really my official FB page for my business.

OR

Do I have to set my "username" for my fanpage too?

* If so.. do I call my full page something else? and then my fanpage as my real company name?

so basically what I want is when someone types in.
www.facebook.com/"my companyname" 

It will pop up to my fan page so people will just be on my company name site and not my actual real personal name (which is what I had to sign in as for FB) 

Does that make sense, am I explaining that right?

Let me know - Thanks!


----------



## Drummerguy (Aug 15, 2010)

Cassidycb said:


> Honestly, Facebook needs to come up with a smoother way to do profile/fan pages for business. Our fan page works great, but what if I ever want to sell the company or transfer the page to someone else and not deal with it anymore.
> 
> I am sure it is only a matter of time till they roll out a new profile type for business, but until then it is a tad messy.
> 
> ...


The way they currently have it set up, you would have to add the new owner as an admin., then they would just delete the former admin.


----------



## lincolnapparel (Nov 21, 2009)

I hate Basef*ck (my name for Facebook) too, I quit it in February because I was sick of it. Honestly, it is amazingly difficult to generate traffic to a fan page from within Facebook - they don't let you use your fan page name anywhere but your fan page. You have to externally promote which makes it pointless for me - I'd rather externally promote my own website URL, not my Facebook one. Of course, they probably want you to buy their ads, this is why it's that way...

And the UI is probably one of the worst UIs in computing history. It's probably that way in part since they want to invade your privacy, I recently went to edit the links in my profile, but the only way to do that (or edit anything else for that matter) was to link all my interests to the new "interests" pages they launched a few months back. It wasn't clear when I clicked "edit" that I had to OK all that first! This is how they get you to give them your personal info.

I'm sure this is the reason they make you make a personal page to make a fan page too - they want to know everything about you.

The cell phone thing doesn't make any sense either (I don't want them to know my phone number), and it's funny how Google is a better Facebook help section than Facebook's own "help section".

Of course, they'll change something again in 2 months making it even worse and more difficult to use than before.

As far as setting a fan page URL, I think you need to have 25 fans first. You also have to make sure you're setting the username for your fan page and not your personal page - when I did it the UI didn't make it very clear which page you were setting it for. Be careful because you can't change it afterwards!


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

Our new apparel line is booming by being on FB ...we launched Field Shield on 8/4 ...over 600 friends...and 1600 in the que to confirm....LOL


----------

